# New Browning



## CGIT08 (Nov 7, 2017)

So I picked up this nice looking Browning Model 71 .380 Auto Pistol today. It was kept in mint condition and I was wondering if anyone had a digital manual on it before requesting one from Browning themselves. I'm mainly looking to learn more about this gun and to have fun with it and to take my wife shooting. Any help and advice would be appreciated!


----------

